# Excelsior Mini Lathe



## Verne (Nov 24, 2008)

Hey, who has one of these? PM me please.
Rockler flyer (email spam) has these advertised for $199, normally $399. Couldn't figure out how to get a copy of the ad into this message but it's a sale for, I think, Thurs, Fri, and Sat.
The picture looks good but not much info on the machine. For instance doesn't say whether it is a #1 or #2 morse taper but it does look like an all steel machine. I say that because my 5+ yo has plastic handles etc for locking the tail and the tool rest. Oh, should say used to have as they have long since broke and I have a handy pair of water pump pliers to do my tightening and loosening...
I know the lathe thingy has been beaten to death but I'm really interested in this to upgrade my turning capacity. 
Why don't I drive up and look at it you ask, cuz it's up in the middle of Houston and don't want to drive up there unless it's to buy something I really want.
Thanks people, sorry I'm so long winded,
Vern


----------



## kirkfranks (Nov 24, 2008)

Here is the picture.
Sorry but I don't know anything about the lathe.


----------



## rej19 (Nov 24, 2008)

Kirk, I don't have one but looked at this one very close. The only reason I didn't was I found a Jet on craigslist at a deal I could not pass up. But for the price $199 I don't think you will find another variable speed with the quality of this one. I am almost positive it is has MT2 stocks. A quick call to Rocklers would answer that. I don't think you would be disappointed with it. Not much help but that's my 2 cents worth!


----------



## JimB (Nov 24, 2008)

It's on sale Fri, Sat and Sunday. Their website doesn't say if it's MT2 but I think it is. From their site:

Features include: 

Variable speed range from 760-3200 RPM
Easy-access speed control dial
Digital speed readout
Powerful 1/2 HP motor
Solid cast iron base
Spur center on headstock
Ball-bearing live center on tailstock
Heavy-duty knockout bar for spur center
6" tool rest
3" face plate
Convenient belt access door
Cam-locking ratcheting adjustment levers
Chrome-plated hardware
Removable safety switch
Non-slip feet
82 lbs.


----------



## Verne (Nov 24, 2008)

Thanks people. I did call Rockler and it is in fact a #2 morse taper and a 1/2 hp motor. So, guess where I will be Friday morning. Ugh! Hate to even think about driving into Houston on black friday. Oh well,
Vern


----------



## RMB (Nov 25, 2008)

Looks to have most of the features of The Grizzly I just bought for about 300. 1/2horse, digital readout, probably three speed ranges, cast Iron frame.... I'd say it's a knockoff of mine, or whatever mine is a copy of. Only difference I see is the tailstock looks a little less beefy, and mine is 90some pounds I think. I've been very satisfied with it, so you'll probably like yours.

http://www.grizzly.com/products/10-x-16-Heavy-Duty-Bench-Top-Wood-Lathe/G0657


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Nov 26, 2008)

RMB may be right. That could have come out of the Geetech factory in China that makes many tools under many labels.


----------



## Verne (Nov 28, 2008)

This is a little wordy but:
Well folks, thanks for the input. Now, here is the skinny on the lathe. I was at Rockler HOuston at 6:45 this morning and was about 5th in line. It really got crowded at about 6:55 and then they opened the doors. 
They had 14 of these lathes stacked on the floor, not too far from the front door. I put my brand (the #5) on one of the boxes and looked around the store. I knew I would need some #2 morse taper stuff and got a new jig for my Tormek. 
At checkout time, only 6 or 7 lathe boxes left. I saw one guy buy two!
I got it home and unpacked and switched out my old (5 yrs) VS #1 morse taper w/the plastic handles with the new Exselsior...Ta Da...wow, what a difference.
Now, the machine is larger (and it sits a little higher on my bench) and the destruction book is a little lacking in assembly distructions but even I got it figured out. Then I turned it on, a little vibration at 3200rpm but not too bad but, hey look, adjustable feet! Once I get the feet backed off away from the frame vibration all but gone. The spur center and live center are right on, dead on, centered, whatever.
I gotta tell ya, I'm impressed but have to also admit that what I've been turning on was $137 package deal 5 yrs ago with all the stuff for getting started.
If you are looking to upgrade your lathe, I highly recommend this one on sale at Rockler for $199, normally $399.
No I don't work for either Rockler or Excelsior nor do I own any stock in either, heck I don't own any stock period.
Any questions let me know, either here or you can PM me.
Regards,
Vern


----------



## hilltopper46 (Nov 28, 2008)

Congratulations on the new lathe!!


----------



## rej19 (Nov 28, 2008)

Vern, Congrats. If I hadn't recently picked up a couple of used lathes I would have been all over that deal! Now you can start putting something on that website! I have plans to do the same soon.


----------



## JimB (Nov 28, 2008)

Congrats on the new toy. I was in Rockler the other day and looked at it. It certainly looked like a good deal for $199.


----------



## rherrell (Nov 29, 2008)

No excuses now buddy,  we want to see some "new" pen photos!:wink::biggrin:


----------



## SherryD (Nov 29, 2008)

I have several customers (laser etching) that have bought this lathe in the last few months, and they all are very satisfied with the lathe.  They may not have purchased at the $199 price, but they have been happy with the performance and have been turning alot of pens.


----------



## nava1uni (Nov 30, 2008)

Congratulations on your new lathe.  It is really nice to have a good lathe.  It makes turning so much more fun. I am looking forward to seeing some pictures.


----------



## Gary Max (Nov 30, 2008)

Good tools and a bargain to boot------life is good----------


----------



## Verne (Nov 30, 2008)

Are you people serious, I really have to take pictures?
I had a vibration problem when I finally got to turn on the machine. So, I called Steve at Rockler and he sez bring 'er back. Aside from the drive back into Houston (I'd rather have a root canal) no problem. They even loaded and unloaded it into my p/u. That's service! After I get to use the lathe a bit I plan to write it up in the proper forum space. Doh! can't remember what it is called but I know there is a spot for such things.
Have a great Sunday, sunday. I'm planning on playing with my new toy...
Vern


----------



## johnnycnc (Nov 30, 2008)

Congrats on the new lathe, Vern!
I hope you enjoy it,it is well deserved.
And pictures; well of course!:wink:


----------

